# Daño grabadora Sony



## jose leandro (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola y un cordial saludo

mi problema es el siguiente: tengo una grabadora marca sony modelo cfd-115 es una grabadora con funcion de cd radio y cassete, para desplazarse por cada funcion es necesario una "llave" o switch de 4 pasos , 

de un momento a otro esta llave dejo de funcionar por lo cual la grabadora quedo inservible,por que ella se encarga de seleccionar la funcion requerida; no he podido conseguir este repuesto

mi pregunta es podria colocar un switch parecido a este para cumplir la funcion y como acomodaria los pines debido a que el numero de pines es incompatible con modelos de switchs parecidos el original tiene 4 pasos y 8 pines

o que otro elemento electronico me serviria para reemplazar esta llave (switch)?

cualquier ayuda seria de gran beneficio  

saludos


----------



## Apollo (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola jose leandro:

Normalmente este tipo de llaves se dañan debido a que manejan los voltajes para activar los circuitos del Radio, Cd y el Cassette. Y con el iempo, los pequeños contactos internos terminan por "flamearse".

Una solución en caso de que no encuentres el reemplazo original de Sony, es la de desoldar la llave y abrirla, (Con mucho cuidado, ya que son piezas un poco delicadas).

Una vez desarmada, haces un pequeño esquema de cómo estásn los contactos móviles, entes de quitarlos de los rieles, ya que algunas veces el tamaño y/o forma de los mismo varía, y si no los apuntas antes de moverlos puede ser un gran dolor de cabeza.

Si ninguno de los contactos móviles parece tener una daño visible, en la mayoría de los casos la falla se compone limpiando el riel y los contactos con un poco de alcohol. Si están dañados o les falta un pedazo (están flameados), normalmente se compra una llave parecida y le quitas los contactos móviles, colocándolos en el riel original.

Una vez que estén limpios o que hayas cambiado los contactos dañados, puedes comprobar su funcionamiento con un multímetro antes de armarlo y soldarlo de nuevo. Si funciona normalmente, se solda de nuevo y listo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 1, 2007)

La forma mas sencilla y suele funcionar es buscar algun agujero en el interruptor y hechar spray lubricante y acto seguido lo mueves unas cuantas veces de forma que se limpie internamente. Esto durara una buena temporada.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 6, 2007)

hola pues una solucion mas (indijena) creyendo que el swich es solo un interruptor de 3 puntos puedes comprar un interruptor para cada funcion y como es interruptor lo unido que hace es dar paso ala energia o ccortar el paso de ella y hacer unos pequeños huequitos en el gabinete de tu pc y ya lo presionas con la contratuerca y listo no quedara muy estetico pero va a funcionar saludos


----------



## jose leandro (Mar 7, 2007)

hola

pues gracias por su ayuda pro el swith es de 4 pasos y no se cada paso de q distancia es
aunq probare a ver q sucede

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 7, 2007)

no entendi lo de la distancia


----------



## jose leandro (Mar 8, 2007)

hola  

gaston tu sugieres que por cada paso coloque un swicht simple cierto ???? todos tienen q ser de igual caracteristica es mi pregunta, si es asi lo intentare este fin de semana y dire los resultados gracias  

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 8, 2007)

hola 

pues lo que digo es que no nescesariamente tiene que ser un swich o sea esos interruptores con corredera puede ser una pequeña llavesita que simplemente habra el paso ala ectricidad y cierre..... pues un interruptor pequeño quesoporte la cantidad de corriente que pasa por el aparatijo bueno saludos


----------

